# integrated nvidia geforce 6100



## kgd (Oct 6, 2007)

gpuz-0.0.3.exe just instantly faults on my system.

info from EVEREST version 2.20.405 i have the following integrated graphics,

  Description :        NVIDIA GeForce 6100
  Adapter String:    GeForce 6100
  BIOS String:        Version 5.51.28.45.00
  Chip Type:           GeForce 6100
  DAC Type:           Integrated RAMDAC
  Installed Drivers:   nv4_disp (6.14.10.8197 - nVIDIA ForceWare 81.97)
  Memory Size:       256 MB

Visual Studio 6 debugging reports,
   UnHandled exception in GPU-Z.0.0.3.exe: 0xC0000005: Access Violation.

and the stack looks like,

   00000000( )
   GPUZ-0.0.3! 0042af26( )
   GPUZ-0.0.3! 00410b32( )
   GPUZ-0.0.3! 0040f787( )
   GPUZ-0.0.3! 004013d9( )
   KERNEL32!  7c816ff7( )

i'm running Windows XP Pro Service Pack 2 (32 bit not 64 bit)
on an Athlon/64 3800+ X2 clocked at 2000 MHz with 1gb (two x 512mb) dual channel 
   DDR memory, 256mb of that memory is the video shared memory.

and DirectX version 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

and if you are serious about getting problem reports, you need a quicker/easier way to report them rather
than forcing people to register for forums. even if i dont mind the actual registering concept, i do mind
having to wait around for a confirmation email. i move on rapidly like most ADD web surfers.


----------



## kgd (Oct 6, 2007)

*motherboard for above bug report*

oh, an my motherboard is an ECS C51GM
bios id:   07/11/2006-C51GM-M-6A61HE1BC-00  (Award 07/11/06)

other places in EVEREST report the graphics/3d as "nVIDIDA C51"

Video BIOS Date: 06/06/06  (yes! now that i remember, i seem to recall the pc bootup POST screen
 mumbling something about a beta or engineering version of  video BIOS... hmmmm, wonder if a BIOS
 update is in order... but no matter, utility programs should gracefully recover


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't think GPU-Z supports integrated graphics, because most people now have a graphics card instead to take strain of the CPU doing the graphics processing.


----------



## kgd (Oct 6, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> I don't think GPU-Z supports integrated graphics, because most people now have a graphics card instead to take strain of the CPU doing the graphics processing.



heh, i'm not a serious gamer and my AMD X2 dualcore 3800+ with 1gig dual-channel ddr2 667mhz ram
is plenty for non Halo2 apps.


----------

